
Snap Inc. presents Yellow – An investment and mentorship program in LA - tristanho
https://www.yellowla.com/about
======
ar7hur
From the terms:

    
    
       By applying to Yellow, you agree to irrevocably waive any legal claim you 
       may have against us under any theory of law in any territory, including, without 
        limitation, copyright infringement or breach of implied in fact contract 
        (idea submission), that your rights were infringed due to any similarity between 
        your Content and any other content that is or may be developed by Snap

~~~
drenvuk
The funniest part about this, is that the chain would continue into one of
Facebook's products after snap gets it.

I come up with a great idea for storytelling --> Snap says "yeah, that's our's
now" \--> Facebook says "yeah, we prototyped it in a weekend and folded it
into Instagram."

~~~
mrcheckpoint
Yellow isn't looking for product ideas. They are looking for content.. Content
is on a platform rather than folded into one, no?

------
Rjevski
I have to admire the courage to set up something like this when their own
company is tanking.

~~~
wepple
My first reaction is that they’re trying to give birth to a unicorn that’ll
save them

~~~
mychael
Yahoo's biggest asset was Alibaba

------
geoffreyy
"Investment of $150k for equity on founder friendly terms"

Interested to know the actual % they are taking for $150k...

~~~
willio58
Yeah seems like an important point to gloss over.

~~~
x13
I'd imagine that it's different for each incubated project/startup

------
MusaTheRedGuard
Huh...so it's a play to get better/ more structured content on snapchat. Seems
kind of anthetical to the whole point of snapchat(unstructured, free style
content)

------
tentativeuser
FYI, info@yellowla.com seems to be down. Tried to reach you and got the
following response:

Message not delivered

Your message couldn't be delivered to info@yellowla.com because the remote
server is misconfigured. See technical details below for more information.

The response from the remote server was:

550 5.7.1 Relaying denied

Final-Recipient: rfc822; info@yellowla.com

Action: failed

Status: 5.7.1

Diagnostic-Code: smtp; 550 5.7.1 Relaying denied

Last-Attempt-Date: Wed, 23 May 2018 15:13:45 -0700 (PDT)

~~~
tentativeuser
Incidentally, so is application@yellowla.com

Message not delivered

Your message couldn't be delivered to application@yellowla.com because the
remote server is misconfigured. See technical details below for more
information.

The response from the remote server was:

550 5.7.1 Relaying denied

------
soared
I like this idea - does anyone know if there are other incubators for content
creators? I never thought about building a show/movie/experience/etc as though
it were a startup.

~~~
personlurking
Popular Youtube vlogger Casey Neistat recently started 368. And he's teaming
up with Patreon's CEO, Jack Conte.

> Conte detailed his idea in a video he uploaded to YouTube on April 20.
> “Imagine if 368 had some sort of program where you could essentially be
> sponsored as a creator,” he said. “Say you get three or four thousand bucks
> a month for some period of months to essentially quit your day job and just
> be a full time creator.”

> Sponsored creators would be able to take advantage of 368’s facilities,
> which could include podcast studios, video game streaming stations, and
> screening rooms, according to Neistat. Meanwhile, the funding for those
> sponsorships would come from Patreon, where Conte believes Neistat could
> raise significant resources. “I think the community would be super excited
> about participating in a program like that,” he said, “that helps people
> pursue their dreams.”

[https://www.tubefilter.com/2018/04/24/patreon-jack-conte-
cas...](https://www.tubefilter.com/2018/04/24/patreon-jack-conte-casey-
neistat-368/)

~~~
patwalls
I'm trying to get a hold of him :)

[https://twitter.com/thepatwalls/status/998727187707686916](https://twitter.com/thepatwalls/status/998727187707686916)

~~~
codetrotter
Keeping it brief is good and all but maybe give him a link to the website in
question and also mention what would be the topic of your podcast?

------
vit05
I think I'm one of the few who liked the site. It loaded extremely fast on my
horrible internet. I was able to get the information I needed, including which
questions I should answer if I wanted to sign up.

No excessive photos, videos, and other nonsense. I found the font chosen to be
adequate and easy to be read.

About the program, it seems to me that they saw a limit point on the content
that people are creating on their platform. It is clear that they want more
quality productions that serve as an anchor for users.

I've never been a heavy Snap user, but I always visit to see how it works when
someone reports a change. It seemed to me that the new design was meant to
divide my friends from the artists or the content produced by companies.

You in the middle, being able to choose, your friends on your left and content
to spend time on your right. Few people debate this, but other social networks
want the exact opposite. They have always gone in the direction of merging the
two.

Thus, this incubator could facilitate the creation of content to its right.
But she could also demonstrate better ways to consume this content and how to
interact with your friends, who would always be on your left.

------
ShabbosGoy
Snap seems to be in full desperation mode. I understand the value of
moonshots, but this isn’t like Google X. This is just plain ridiculous.

------
21
> What should I know about the program as an international founder?

> Applicants do not have to be United States citizens, but should be able to
> stay in California for at least three months for the program.

> It will be the responsibility of each applicant to ensure their team members
> have the proper paperwork in place to join.

> Do we have to be U.S. citizens?

> No, as long as you are legally permitted to operate your company and
> physically participate in the program (not virtual).

> Can you get us work visas?

> No, we won’t be able to handle any immigration related matters. If you need
> help, we can refer you to legal and immigration services teams.

Can someone decode this one for an EU citizen?

~~~
jgh
Basically the answer is "no". If they're not willing to help with visas, there
is no legal way for someone who isnt a citizen or GC holder to stay in the
states for 3 months and work.

------
grosjona
I'm looking forward to reading Snap Inc's bankruptcy filings.

When the US Fed interest rate rises above the inflation rate and fiat money
has value again, Snap stock is going to be the first to snap.

------
rn2dy2018
Please allow me to ask, what exactly is "mobile storytelling", is it a
"newspaper" but for cool kids?

~~~
TheCoreh
I think it's meant to be more like visual/interactive novels

------
dhruvarora013
This website seems to go out of its way to have an unfriendly design. The
sharp yellows, the highlighting of singular characters in words in a different
color.

Snap Design makes simple things complex.

~~~
exelius
It’s been dubbed “digital brutalist” [1] style; as a rejection of the
“streamlined, flat” designs of the last decade. Style evolves; Snap is
targeting a younger demographic and the best way to say “we’re not Facebook or
google; we’re cooler” is to reject all their design principles.

[1] [https://envato.com/blog/brutalism-ugly-web-design-trend-
taki...](https://envato.com/blog/brutalism-ugly-web-design-trend-taking-
internet/amp/)

~~~
dragonwriter
> Snap is targeting a younger demographic

The design makes it look more like they are targeting a demographic nostalgic
for the worst of late 1990s design atrocities.

~~~
exelius
Design is cyclical in about 30 year cycles. Grunge is back in. Everything ugly
is beautiful again.

~~~
dakna
I recently learned Doc Martens boots are fashionable again. Makes me regret
throwing my pair away in the 90s. Yes, I'm old. But at least back then they
were all made in Great Britain.

~~~
exelius
Yep; docs, ripped jeans and flannel are all really fashionable right now.
Feels like high school.

------
mhh__
The way the word "yellow" is highlighted can't be good for dyslexic people,
right? (Or people blessed with the gift of sight for that matter)

------
qqqqqaaaazzz

      *Each year* we will choose a small group of individuals and teams from around the world to join our *inaugural* three-month program

------
rakibtg
Now its facebooks turn

~~~
KrishMunot
Ever heard of FB start?

------
m3kw9
Was the name derived from: If it’s yellow, let it mellow?

------
fairpx
Not sure what to think of this. Google & FB have internal frameworks and/or
hackathons to encourage their own people to come up with ideas. After all the
failed attempts of Snap (glasses, the redesign etc) to come up with some key
new ideas, poor IPO, layoffs and other bad news, this seems to be a clear
signal that screams: “we don’t have the smartest people working at our
company. We need your ideas to save our future.”

~~~
yalogin
They had layoffs? I did not know this.

~~~
mslate
~220 engineers, salespeople, and content folks:

[http://variety.com/2018/digital/news/snap-snapchat-
layoffs-7...](http://variety.com/2018/digital/news/snap-snapchat-
layoffs-7-percent-cost-savings-1202740730/)

------
tschellenbach
There is this trend where people build content heavy sites like this on using
React. It's a weird choice since you want to optimize for SEO. Anyone know why
people are doing this? Have this SEO issues around React been resolved?

~~~
Rjevski
React has server-side rendering so SEO is covered.

However it’s still a complete waste of developer time & server resources to do
this in React when a static website would be better suited for the task.

~~~
txmjs
I really disagree that it's a "waste of developer time" to use React for
projects like this.

`npm install next react react-dom` takes an insignificant amount of time and
gives you an extremely efficient developer experience immediately, with
automatic code splitting, server side rendering and great modern CSS support.
Compared to the amount of time I've spent over the years fiddling with
gulp/grunt configuration files for "static websites", it's a no brainer for
developers who are already productive in React.

~~~
manigandham
All you need for this site is a .html file and a single style sheet...

------
tehsauce
Taking a moment here to ponder the design of the webpage. If that style was
the result of an amateur at an unsexy company, I'd imagine this would be
considered "ugly" or "uninspired". Knowing its the product of a hip young
company however one might label it "bold" or even "innovative". Reminds me of
fashion, where the only difference between a person wearing goofy clothes and
a model is everything besides the clothes themselves.

~~~
tinbad
It feels if though they went for the YC/HN minimalism thing but executed
poorly. A dark/black background can be pleasing to the eye, but combined with
the yellow and hard white texts it's almost unbearably hard to digest. When I
clicked to the application form, the white input boxes blinded me to the point
where I had to close the tab almost immediately.

~~~
arrty88
at least it's responsive!

------
twostorytower
Smart. People here are too focused on the design of the page.

